
Waymo 360° Experience: A Fully Self-Driving Journey - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8R148hFxPw
======
Piskvorrr
"Sees everything, has experience" \- except the scooter coming out of the
right-hand parking lot at 1:48 (at "...learning from every single mile it
drives"). SMIDSY, oh well.

